
China’s Little-Known Big Dealmaker - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-04/china-s-little-known-big-dealmaker
======
sharetea
Chinese government buying up foreign companies before they devalue yuan by
50%. makes sense.

~~~
ksec
I think it would be maximum of 20% devaluation. But if we look at the numbers,
20% devaluation would put it back to USD to CNY @ 7.8, this is 2006 / 2007
numbers. This is right before the financial crisis.

Since then China GDP have grown 4x!!! 4X

In that sense I don't think CNY were ever properly valued.

